# Veterans' soccer team



## Aroon (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking to launch a veterans' football (soccer) team to practise and play in tournaments in dubai. I have been scanning the soccer scene in UAE and have found that there are very few options for the older guys to practise and play their heart out.

So, calling all the ageing lionhearts out there to provide your feedback. Please let me know and we will all meet at a convenient place and time in dubai/sharjah.

You can contact me on my mobile no/removed or reply to this post.

You should be at least 35 years young and should have a passion for the best game under the sun.

Cheers,

Aroon


----------



## atlantis82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,

I am not 35 but interested to join you guys to play. You don't have to include me when joining tournaments. Just looking to play football...let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Aroon (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi,

Good to see your reply. Will call you up if there are places available.
Where are you currently based in, Dubai? And also let me know your playing position as well.

regards,

Aroon


----------



## andershk1976 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi there,


I'd like to join as well if possible. I'm at Jumeirah Village Triangle but can come to most places to play I think.

Position is midfield or attack.

Age 36 years.


----------



## atlantis82 (Aug 1, 2012)

I am staying in DIFC area. Position is defender/defensive mid. I am 30 years old.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Could I join you fellas ?


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 22, 2012)

atlantis, I live near emirates tower station. jiran yo. haha
anyway, count me in! 

do the rest of you whatsapp? just pm me your numbers.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Raconteur ... you will get infractions for writing malay


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Just a reminder to not post any contact details here and that includes phone, email, BBM pins, etc. Use the private message facility if you need to exchange details please. This is clearly stated on the forum rules.


----------



## Aroon (Sep 21, 2012)

*Veterans' soccer*



andershk1976 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I'd like to join as well if possible. I'm at Jumeirah Village Triangle but can come to most places to play I think.
> ...


Hi,

We will wait for a few more days to see the total count of interested guys and then get together for a meeting. Will let you all know of the progress.

Cheers,

Aroon


----------



## Aroon (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi,

We will wait for a few more days to see the total count of interested guys and then get together for a meeting. Will let you all know of the progress.

Cheers,

Aroon


----------



## Aroon (Sep 21, 2012)

Raconteur said:


> atlantis, I live near emirates tower station. jiran yo. haha
> anyway, count me in!
> 
> do the rest of you whatsapp? just pm me your numbers.


Hi,

We will wait for a few more days to see the total count of interested guys and then get together for a meeting. Will let you all know of the progress.

Cheers,

Aroon


----------

